# Flowering vine



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

What kind of vine is this?




















Thanks


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

The pictures are too small


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Both invasive vines. The 2nd picture is english ivy.The other vine with clusters of white flowers is a very invansive vine all over here in Louisville. I have it in my hard. The bees work it if nothing better is around, not there top pick though.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

English Ivy honey is sharp and bitter. Use as winter feed.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Both Vine2 and Vine3 are _Hedera helix_, aka English Ivy. Vine1 is too low of resolution to be sure of ID.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------

